# Rate the Geese



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Which are toughest to decoy?
1.Snows...by far

2.Small Canadas

3.Ross

4.Whitefronts

5.Large Canadas


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Your right Ken: 1. Snows 
2. Small blacks
3. Large blacks
4. Ross Geese
i have to put ross last because the last time I decoyed snows in the fall they came right in. I don't know where to specks because i have never shot one or had one decoy.

_________________
Eric Hustad
Fishing and Big Game Director
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
NodakOutdoors.com

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-13 14:20 ]


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

1. Snows : Because of the effort of
it takes and the amount equipment needed.
and the fly overs skipping ND we have seen
the last couple of falls and springs

2. Large Canada's :These guys are not the second hardest to decoy but throw in access 
issues along the Missouri river and they become hard to hunt.

Tied for 3rd 4th and 5th are Ross/ Specs and Small Canada's

Dean
Back-up spot 
Reporter


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Snows are the only ones that remember what decoys are from year to year.Adult snows are just as tough to decoy the first day of season as the last.All the rest seem to have to learn over again each fall.They can be tough later on in the season,but so can ducks after they have been shot at a few times.Not adult snows.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, snows are the hardest little bastards to decoy. Plus they are very expensive to hunt, I cant count all the money I have spent on decoys for the sob's. But I will say they are the most exciting waterfowl bird to hunt, because of there waryness.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd have to rate it this way:

1. Of course SNOWS
2. Small Canada's- I hate the, they look like they are commiting suicide and then pull out at 70yds and then two more swings and 80 and finally leave!!
3. Ross's- especially the young ones!!
4. Lg. Canadas

Doug


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey - Old Blue how are you :smile:

1.snows
2.peepers 
3.squeakers
4.squakers
5.giant canadians (they are illegal to shoot & kill - but if you take their knee caps out 1st it can be done) :smile:
6. I have only shot 2 ross last spring on a pass shoot and only one speck in 30 years of sob hunting.

& no I have no recipes for those giant canadians :wink:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

1)Snows and Blues are toughest. 
2) small Canada geese
3) Greaters
4) specks - easiest. they fly early in the morning, in small flocks, at low elevation.

Snows: Impossible unless your in the hot field, under a big flyway, and the its that one in every 5th year. Have had three flocks of 10 - 20 young birds come in right behind each other (not one adult in any flock). The birds would decoy the falling shot birds in the flock ahead of them. Passed on the third flock and let them land.

Squeaker/small Canada Geese are great pass shooting geese. The establish tight morning flyways and typically fly at 60 yards or less until someone pops a round or two at them.

In the decoys : If the first flock or two of small Canada geese flare at 60 yards out or so. Get out of the decoys, hide in the field, blind, or a rock pile anywhere about 50 - 75 yards from your spread. Pass shoot the geese as they are dropping in. Of course that is when the mallards sit right on top of the spread.


----------

